# Back to the Future (Trilogy)



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Anyways, this is for all the main characters from the Back to the Future Trilogy and their according type. However, I'm not doing the "past", "future", or "alternative" characters (e.g Biff Jr.), since they're basically like their present personality. I'll give a breakdown of each character's personality later. Also, any letters that are *bolded* means it's a characteristic I'm not too sure on.

Marty McFly: ENFP

Dr. Emmett "Doc" Brown: INTP

George McFly: INFP

Lorraine McFly: E*N*F*J*

Jennifer: I*S*F*J*

Biff Tannen: ESTJ

Mr. Strickland: ISTJ

Mayor Goldie Wilson: ESFJ

Clara Clayton: INFJ


----------

